

Adobe reacts to Apple's about-face - kreek
http://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2010/09/great-news-for-developers.html

======
swombat
_Apple’s restriction on Flash content running in the browser on iOS devices
remains in place_

Yeah right. More like: Adobe's incapacity to build a suitable mobile Flash
plugin, one that doesn't suck and which won't make the web experience feel
like walking through molasses, remains in place.

~~~
frou_dh
The whole of iOS 4 running on my iPhone 3G feels like walking through
molasses, so don't Apple hold themselves to the same bar?

(I haven't installed this week's firmware update yet. I hope that does in fact
improve things)

~~~
mullr
(Yes, it does. You should install it.)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
(But it's still slower than iOS 3, so consider downgrading/not bothering
upgrading in the first place unless you really need the 1 or 2 features of iOS
4 that they actually provide to your phone)

------
Groxx
Surprisingly civil, for all the fun that was occurring earlier. It's probably
the best statement they can make on this.

~~~
cmelbye
Except for the fact that they're still blaming Apple for lack of Flash in the
browser.

~~~
daeken
They can't go without mentioning it, though, and they can't exactly say "But
remember, there's still no Flash in the browser, because we haven't yet made a
plugin that works well." This really was the best statement they could make.
(That said, I think the claims of how bad the mobile plugin is are drastically
overblown -- it works nicely on my Droid)

------
angusgr
Apple still call the tune here, and can bring in further anti-Flash
restrictions at any time they choose, retrospectively if they want. However,
it's completely worth Adobe's while to react immediately in this fashion. That
seems scary to me.

~~~
mcritz
Yeah, Apple doesn't have to approve apps written in Flash. Moreover, users
that find a Flash app wanting can give it a negative rating.

~~~
tomjen3
Actually, unless it sucks they pretty much have to - otherwise the backslash
against them is going to be way bigger than it was last time.

And yes, users can give apps they don't like a bad rating, but that is
something they can do no matter what language or framework the app is written
in.

Finally, there is no reason to expect that an App written in flash is a priori
inferior to one written in objective c; especially not as a developer of a
higher level language can spend more time matching the capabilities of his app
to the expectations of its users.

------
rryyan
There is an interesting comment:

 _"Looks like the new policy would allow to have VM included in the app
itself. Why not focus instead on the VM instead of this as3 to native code
conversion (sure the innovation in one can already help the other but still
it’s the VM which since in need of a bit more love)."_ [1]

Now that Apple allows interpreters (as long as they run code packaged embedded
in the app), I wonder if this approach would be easier for Adobe to maintain
than the AS3-to-assembly compilation they do now. Arbitrary SWFs could be
paired as data with a standard interpreter app.

EDIT: I suppose this would make the packager a lot more like AIR for Android(
<http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/air2/android/>).

[1]: [http://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2010/09/great-news-
for-...](http://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2010/09/great-news-for-
developers.html#comment-1250)

------
kreek
Adobe posted a packager refresher for iPhone.

"Now that we are once again committed to the iOS platform, we will work on
tools and frameworks to make developing iOS applications much easier. I’m
currently using early versions of these projects for Android development, and
they are extremely easy to use and help to create a very efficient developer
workflow."

[http://blogs.adobe.com/cantrell/archives/2010/09/packager-
fo...](http://blogs.adobe.com/cantrell/archives/2010/09/packager-for-iphone-
refresher.html)

------
younata
"Adobe will continue to work to bring full web browsing with Flash Player
10.1"

So, according to Adobe, by browsing with flash disabled, I'm missing out on
the full web experience?

Funny, I don't notice anything missing except a crapton of ads.

On another note, I do hope that browsers will add the option to selectively
enable/disable html5 audio/video, because that'll also get rid of ads coming
in the future.

